# Columbus, Ohio OIS of a attp murder suspect.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

This is the bodycam of the Ma'Khia Bryant shooting.








Columbus, Ohio — Columbus police released body camera footage and two 911 calls in fatal shooting of 16-year-old Ma'Khia Bryant that happened on Tuesday, April 20, 2021. Police say they were called to the scene around 4:30 p.m. on a report of someone attempting to stab others at a home. The bodycam footage shows that as soon as police pulled up, Bryant tackles another female to the ground and had what appeared to be a knife in her hand. Bryant can then be seen charging at another female while raising the purported knife in the air, at which point the officer opened fire. The officer, identified as Nicholas Reardon, fired his weapon several times while Bryant and another girl were struggling against the side of a parked car. A knife could be seen next to Bryant's body after the shooting.


----------

